
Beyond Reformatting: More Code Cleanup - dankohn1
https://www.openssl.org/blog/blog/2015/07/28/code-cleanup/
======
bpineau
"We now do this consistently: a = malloc(n * sizeof( _a)); "

Isn't calloc(3) the safer paradigm (protecting against integer overflows, in
case n _ sizeof > SIZE_MAX) recommanded for this case ? (besides the memory
zeroing).

------
stevoski
Excellent stuff. Good to know that last year's security problem has lead to
some improvements in process.

I hope the Open SSL team now do regular code reviews of every change, of every
line of code as part of their development process.

